# Question About Blepharitis



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

So anyway, I'm actually doing so much better that I hate to even post this question, but has anyone diagnosed with either hypothyroidism or Hashimoto's had a problem with their eyes itching almost unbearably.
According to the doc I'm seeing, the histamine in my brain is elevated (he did a saliva test), so perhaps that would explain it, but when I got my eyes checked 6 months ago and told him that I keep feeling like there's something in my eyes, especially my left eye, he told me it was 'just allergies,' and recommended an OTC eye drop that stings, so instead I use "Refresh" lubricating drops, which help somewhat.
But... Yesterday, I helped brush, clip, and bathe one of my dogs, who has exceptionally long hair, and my eyes began to itch. Last night my lids swelled really dramatically.  Looked like I'd been crying. And the itched. The actual lid itched. This morning, they still itched and the lids were red. I'm going to take Benadryl later (would take it now but it makes me too sleepy), but when I Googled the eye stuff, I found blepharitis, which seems to affect the lids where the lashes connect, but then I Googled blepharitis & Hashimoto's and found they can go together, and I was just wondering if anyone else had this problem. It's really more annoying than anything else - like a mosquito bite that you just want to scratch and scratch and scratch.
Thanks,
Corrales


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

My eyelids have been itching like mad lately. I've only been on Synthroid for two and a half months and I think my dose is too low. I itch other places also, like the back of my neck. I've been to several dermatologists and they say there's nothing there. What ever it is, it's on the inside, not the outside. I googled and got the same thing you did with the Blephartitis. I don't think that's it since I get it other places. Itching can be a symptom of hypothyroidism. I've tired corotsone cream, moisturizing cream and benedryl. The benedryl helps very little. Have you noticed a loss of eye lashes near the bridge of your nose (as opposed to the outward side)? When I first go hypo, my eyebrows fell out on the outer thirds. They grew back but my eyelashes are falling out.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

No, jmill, I haven't noticed my lashes falling out, and - now that you mention it - I'm itchy other places, too, but it's my eyelids that are driving me completely out of my mind. (Of course, the drive wasn't all that far.  )


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been diagnosed with blepharitus several times, always successfully treated with prescription drops. In my case, it was because of my contact lenses. Since having LASIK in 2008, I haven't had any new occurrences.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been to an ophthalmologist twice since Christmas. My vision is just about to make me crazy! This doctor wanted to do cataract surgery but I decided anyone with perfect night vision who could thread a sewing needle and read anything didn't need to rush into cataract surgery!

That being said though, my eyes itch madly! I've been on Restasis almost two months and thought maybe that was the culprit but that's also just about how long I've been on 60 mg Armour...which I believe may be too low a dose.

Sometimes I have to splash warm water on my eyes to stop the itching. I've had Dry Eye Syndrome for over 20 years but never anything like this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> So anyway, I'm actually doing so much better that I hate to even post this question, but has anyone diagnosed with either hypothyroidism or Hashimoto's had a problem with their eyes itching almost unbearably.
> According to the doc I'm seeing, the histamine in my brain is elevated (he did a saliva test), so perhaps that would explain it, but when I got my eyes checked 6 months ago and told him that I keep feeling like there's something in my eyes, especially my left eye, he told me it was 'just allergies,' and recommended an OTC eye drop that stings, so instead I use "Refresh" lubricating drops, which help somewhat.
> But... Yesterday, I helped brush, clip, and bathe one of my dogs, who has exceptionally long hair, and my eyes began to itch. Last night my lids swelled really dramatically.  Looked like I'd been crying. And the itched. The actual lid itched. This morning, they still itched and the lids were red. I'm going to take Benadryl later (would take it now but it makes me too sleepy), but when I Googled the eye stuff, I found blepharitis, which seems to affect the lids where the lashes connect, but then I Googled blepharitis & Hashimoto's and found they can go together, and I was just wondering if anyone else had this problem. It's really more annoying than anything else - like a mosquito bite that you just want to scratch and scratch and scratch.
> Thanks,
> Corrales


The only comments I have since I am not there to see are that I was told to never use any eyedrops that have histamine and other so-called chemicals in them for they make the eyes worse.

I only use Refresh, Blink and Lacrilube ointment for nighttime. I recommend all three. Look for coupons and Walmart "seems" to have the best prices on this stuff.

You sure have been having a time of it. I hate this for you!


----------

